# Help, tear in burton snowboard pants



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Go to a sewing supplies shop and get an iron-on patch. They have them in nylon/waterproof material in diff colours usually. Don't sew, it'll rip more!


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

Get this from REI.

Gear Aid Tenacious Tape Repair Tape - Free Shipping at REI.com

Used it last year and it worked great. Had a a 1.5 inch tear on my thigh and this worked great. I put it on from the inside and it held fantastic. I even rode in a downpour late in the season and nothing leaked in. Nice, inexpensive solution.


----------

